

We Bought A Toxic Asset; You Can Watch It Die - niels
http://www.npr.org/2010/03/12/124491608/we-bought-a-toxic-asset-you-can-watch-it-die

======
onemoreact
I really liked following this piece, but the story already ended.

follow-up:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1245783...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124578382)

Postmortem:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/12/15/130079590/toxie-s-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/12/15/130079590/toxie-
s-dead) (They got 44.9% of their 1000$ investment back.)

~~~
Nelson69
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/09/12/140314566/the-
retu...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/09/12/140314566/the-return-of-
toxie)

------
yummyfajitas
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187554>

